# Reprogramming a pacemaker in the OR



## nloguercio (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a situation I am hoping someone can help me with. A cardiology NP is called down to the OR to shut off a pacemaker on a patient who is going in for surgery, not necessarily a cardiac patient, just any random surgery. Then she is called back after the surgery to turn the pacemaker back on and reprogram it. Any ideas what codes to bill and can I bill twice, one for the shut off and one for the reprogram? Or is it considered one service? I am not too familiar with cardiology billing, and there are so many pacemaker codes nothing seems to fit, the NP really is doing nothing but shut off/turn on, and the patient isnt even her cardio patient most of the time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is the NP dictating a note for this? Take a look at 93286 and see if it fits the documentation.


----------



## nloguercio (Dec 8, 2011)

No as of right now the NP is not documenting because she is not billing for the service! I actually work in Internal Audit/Compliance so this is a bad thing in our eyes! She is questioning whether she should be billing for it and if so what code would she use? I forwarded her the description of 93286 to see if this fits what she is doing, it sounds like it is. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

